

The Decline and Fall of Product Placement - itsybaev
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2013/02/the_decline_and_fall_of_product_placement.html

======
SlipperySlope
Notably ...

 _Microsoft has indeed won. And yet I think “win” is not quite the correct
term. Perhaps a better one would be “best loser."_

